# Solved: Can't uninstall Super Antispyware



## topcat77

I had the trial version of this and now it's ran out I've tried to uninstall it, but it's not in my Add/Remove Programs list. 

The icon was still on my desktop but as a blue and white box and it just gave me the option to delete the shortcut which I did but it won't let me delete it from C/Program Files.

Can anyone help as this is obviously still running somehow on my pc?


----------



## Cheeseball81

http://www.superantispyware.com/supportfaqdisplay.html?faq=47

Scroll down to where it says "If SUPERAntiSPyware FREE Edition or SUPERAntiSpyware Professional Edition does not appear in your installed programs list, please follow these steps:"

Follow the instructions there.


----------



## topcat77

I had to fully install this again as I never got the option to remove it. After this, I just uninstalled it again and it deleted from C/Program files too.

I didn't do the survey at the end of my uninstall last time so maybe that stopped it from being fully removed???

It's gone now so thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

You're welcome


----------



## Cheeseball81

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

